# May I speak to the manager?



## macforever

I don't like my room and I'd like to speak to the boss of this hotel to complain about it and the staff.
_Antakaa minun puhua johtajan kanssa!_ Let me speak to the hotel manager!
I don't want to be rude, anyway. I guess there's a better way to say that.
Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Antakaa minun puhua johtajan kan*ssa*_ is correct. There's nothing wrong with it and it may sound polite or impolite depending on your tone of voice and attitude, even facial expression. You could use the conditional to make it even more polite: _Halua*isi*n puhua johtajan   kanssa._


----------



## macforever

Kiitos, Grumpy Old Man.


----------



## Spongiformi

In my opinion "_Antakaa minun puhua johtajan kanssa" _suits better a prison where it would be up to the guards to decide if a prisoner has any appropriate business to take some of the busy warden's time. (Not that I'd really know how it goes in a prison, but I'd imagine so.) So, the prisoner would need to plea for the meeting.

In a hotel, however, a customer is the king. There ought to be no reason to let the middleman decide whether the customer is worthy to meet the manager. Thus, the pleading tone of "_Antakaa minun..." _wouldn't be my first choice. GOM's "_Haluaisin puhua johtajan   kanssa."_ is perfect in that sense: It's very polite but not unnecessarily stooping.


----------



## macforever

Thank you, Spongiformi. I'm not familiar with prisons but I agree with you


----------

